# My pup was born yesterday!



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I just got an email today late this evening from my breeder saying that my puppy was born! The breeder said that she had a nice surprise and her girl gave birth on Christmas day. Im so excited I just had to brag!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey congrats!!!!

Where is the pup coming from?


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

My pup is coming from a breeder in Washington, he is an American-line pup. 

Thanks by the way!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Congratulations! 

That's great to hear, and Christmas babies are extra lucky (whether human or dog!) - are you getting a boy or a girl? Gotten any pictures yet of the litter? I'm a bit of a picture fanatic, even though I know its a bit early to know which pup will be yours. 

edit: seems like my laggy computer got me typing while you all were posting. A male pup, then? That's great!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Yes Im getting a male, I havent gotten any pictures yet, but as soon as i get some i will post them!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

He's American showline is what i meant to say, when i went back to edit my time had already run out.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Congrats to you.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Cool!!!! 

Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

awesome news, cant wait to see puppy pictures.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

Here are some pictures, not sure which baby is mine yet, but arnt they sooo adorable!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

The second one from the right in the first pic sure is a little fatty.

What breeder are you getting the puppy from ? (Or is it a secret?)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh they are cute!!!!!


----------



## Melodie A (Aug 13, 2008)

Sooo sweet!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

My breeder's kennel name is HighPlains, she's up in Washington. She's a very awesome person, and im very happy with choosing to get a pup from her!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I was just curious. She lives in the same town I did before I moved to the "other side of the mountains".


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

aww, love the puppies!


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

She used to live in Washougal, WA, she just recently moved to Ridgefield WA.


----------

